# Besides essentials, what is your most used equipment for 3D



## Billy Goat (Jan 6, 2022)

Binoculars


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

The compound shooters spend more time on their chairs than anything.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Rangefinder….our Course allows the use… and those 50-80+ yd shots are made doable with the RF..


----------



## Sudduth49 (Jul 30, 2020)

I take a stool with arrow tubes because I hate hip quivers. In my stool I have a tackle box that contains serving, razor blade, lighter, d loop material, d loop pliers, points and nock bushings, pin nocks, and Allen wrenches. There is also a card punch for IBO events in there.


----------



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

1. Binoculars - Good optics are essential
2. a solid bowstand - really nice to have so your not holding your bow all day. 
3. Quiver/belt with room for water and snacks...Kifaru is a great choice.


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

Helmet


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Venari Cervorum said:


> Helmet


You prefer a full face? Or one that let's you lick the windows during the commute? Oh, sidetracked there, apologies...back to the OPs question...a towel to dry the hands during the hottest days OR damp conditions.


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

BTJunkie said:


> You prefer a full face? Or one that let's you lick the windows during the commute? Oh, sidetracked there, apologies...back to the OPs question...a towel to dry the hands during the hottest days OR damp conditions.












Doesn't interfere with my anchor


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

I’ve started using a chest harness for all my stuff. It’s a little hot in the summer but it keeps everything in one convenient place. Switched out the side quiver for a collapsible tri stool and a water bottle hanging off my quiver belt 

Oh and those “clamp on “ arrow pullers…. They are the bomb. Best purchase in a long time. The days of over fatigued arms and back muscles pulling arrows out of cold 3D targets are over. 

towel and arrow puller on clip on retractable reels .


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

Konasteve said:


> I’ve started using a chest harness for all my stuff. It’s a little hot in the summer but it keeps everything in one convenient place. Switched out the side quiver for a collapsible tri stool and a water bottle hanging off my quiver belt
> 
> Oh and those “clamp on “ arrow pullers…. They are the bomb. Best purchase in a long time. The days of over fatigued arms and back muscles pulling arrows out of cold 3D targets are over.
> 
> towel and arrow puller on clip on retractable reels .


If I wasn't too busy being an idiot and posting helmet pictures I would've said a bino harness as well.


----------



## Jeremy_D (Oct 12, 2019)

Sudduth49 said:


> I take a stool with arrow tubes because I hate hip quivers. In my stool I have a tackle box that contains serving, razor blade, lighter, d loop material, d loop pliers, points and nock bushings, pin nocks, and Allen wrenches. There is also a card punch for IBO events in there.


LOL common!!


----------



## completesportsman (2 mo ago)

somewhere for snacks and drinks in your stool


----------



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

Credit card?


----------



## completesportsman (2 mo ago)

NockWorst said:


> Credit card?


the most important thing!


----------



## Michael Sellers (Aug 25, 2021)

Billy Goat said:


> Binoculars


----------



## Michael Sellers (Aug 25, 2021)

I am not sure what you consider "essentials." To me the essentials would be;

Your bow, a release, 6 arrows, hip quiver, and binoculars.

You hip quiver would have Allen wrenches, arrow lube, bow string wax, an arrow puller, and insect spray.


----------



## PNWArcher82 (Jun 6, 2021)

Double D’s Magnum Grip Arrow Puller https://a.co/d/2yXAMkR

This. One of the best archery tools
I’ve ever purchased.


----------



## Michael Sellers (Aug 25, 2021)

PNWArcher82 said:


> Double D’s Magnum Grip Arrow Puller https://a.co/d/2yXAMkR
> 
> This. One of the best archery tools
> I’ve ever purchased.


I agree with you. I own two, and my wife liked them so much she took possession of one of them.


----------



## PNWArcher82 (Jun 6, 2021)

Michael Sellers said:


> I agree with you. I own two, and my wife liked them so much she took possession of one of them.


You pretty much need two because everyone is going to ask to use it.


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

Arrow lube and arrow puller. Binos


----------



## SunsetDiesel (2 mo ago)

completesportsman said:


> somewhere for snacks and drinks in your stool


Snacks for sure


----------



## [email protected] (2 mo ago)

Tagged! Arrow puller/lube on order...


----------



## Strika (3 mo ago)

completesportsman said:


> somewhere for snacks and drinks in your stool


Latest pick up line in a gay bar..... Hi, can I push in your stool......



Bow stand, bino harness for binos, pens, release aid, arrow puller, sunblock and mosquito repellent. And a good hat that doesn't touch the string at full draw.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I also bring a bow square, allen wrenches and spare D Loop rope. I also carry in a small altoid tin a spare blade, a couple extra nocks, an extra E clip, and a spare specialty peep aperature.


----------



## MadDogDan (Apr 6, 2020)

lloydisa2017 said:


> I'm just staring to get into 3D competitive shooting, and am just curious at to what you guys and gals think is your most used equipments, other then your bows, releases, sights, etc. I've seen a few threads talking arrows and releases, but not a whole lot about everything else.


There isn't much else other than what you mentioned. The only two items not mentioned that I find important is a range finder and binoculars.


----------



## cedarsticks (Sep 10, 2009)

Leathermen, bug spray, snacks


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

A thick skin for those day's when things just seem to go side way's !!!!


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Probably snake gaiters! Here the copperheads are everywhere! And the 3d course dwn the road has a med creek running through it and the snakes are everywhere!


----------



## stagactual76 (1 mo ago)

PNWArcher82 said:


> Double D’s Magnum Grip Arrow Puller https://a.co/d/2yXAMkR
> 
> This. One of the best archery tools
> I’ve ever purchased.


Definitely game changers after a long day of pulling haha


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

c_m_shooter said:


> The compound shooters spend more time on their chairs than anything.


At big shoots such as ASA he’s not to far off shoot the target wait 10 minutes to go to the next


----------



## Fortancient (Jan 9, 2006)

Lee_Wells said:


> At big shoots such as ASA he’s not to far off shoot the target wait 10 minutes to go to the next


IBO where I live used to be that way. I hear that you can walk through the courses now and not have to wait,


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

Fortancient said:


> IBO where I live used to be that way. I hear that you can walk through the courses now and not have to wait,


From what I’ve heard IBO as taken a big hit except where there’s no ASA at all


----------

